# New Gym Crayford Weights & Fitness



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Guys and Girls a good friend is opening a new gym in the South East in 2 weeks called Crayford Weights & Fitness it will cater for everyone from casual trainers to competitive BB'ss, PL's, Strongmen.

it is the 1st fully equipped Hammer Strength gym in Kent

it is going to be a large clean gym full of exceptional kit from

Hammer strength equipment

Texas Powerbars

full cardio suite

all Air Conditioned, plasma TV's etc.....

Check the site out although it is still being finished.....

http://crayfordweightsandfitness.co.uk/index.html

Paul the owner is a very good friend of Nytol who MOD's on here Matt(Nytol) will be training there as will the likes of Sarah Bridges along with several other serious male and female bodybuilders........i am sure this will lead to an excellent atmosphere....

Paul one of the owners, has been training over 20 years, he has won the Gravesend show a few times, competed at the NABBA Britain and is an accomplished powerlifter so you will be in good hands for advice on many aspects of training, Nutrition etc......

so pop along guys and girls and show support to what will be a great gym.....


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I will be going down there as soon as it opens, i live about 5 minutes aways, drove past yesterday and had a look through the window, looks great!


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Sounds like a great spot, I'll look forward to training there when I'm next working in the area.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks like top gym. Only live 3 mins away what a result :thumb: .

Do you know when opening date is paul?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I talked with Matt about this gym last week, sounds superb!


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> I talked with Matt about this gym last week, sounds superb!


Think when your next over you should get down for session :thumb:

Popped my head in there today gym def gonna be awesome once it opens.


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Shame about the website though, looks like it was designed by a hyper active 12 year old!

Far too much going on.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

lazy said:


> Shame about the website though, looks like it was designed by a hyper active 12 year old!
> 
> Far too much going on.


lol yer from website does look like gonna be fancy health gym but def aint when you have look in there.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I will be heading down there for opening, and will be smashing Nytol in a bench press competition (as usual)

Looks sh1t hot, will be training there as much as can

pic from today


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

looks good, i'll def be trying it out.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks like gonna be few people on here training down there then, be good to meet uk-m lot :thumbup1: .

JW let me know when your down, wanna see the legend in action :rockon:


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

I popped in today to have a look & I was impressed. Never seen so much hammer strength equipment.

Had a chat with Paul, seems like a really nice guy. Looking forward to training there very much.

:thumb:


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

I think he said it should be open for the 15th of this month.


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks awesome, shame i live 300+ miles away.


----------



## Aaron f (Jun 9, 2010)

It looks very impressive think I'll have to go there when it opens only live 10 minutes way


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Live pretty close, prob 30 min drive or so. Would be good to see other UK M people. Maybe should set a date


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Will mostl likely be heading down with JW to check this place out  , looks v gd indeed


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

were in kent?


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

CRAYFORD


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Brandl said:


> I popped in today to have a look & I was impressed. Never seen so much hammer strength equipment.
> 
> Had a chat with Paul, seems like a really nice guy. Looking forward to training there very much.
> 
> :thumb:


Paul is an absolute legend mate, hes as nice as pie just dont p1ss him off lol!

hammerstrength is top stuff, the owners have spent a lot on this gym...trust me. it is going to be one of the best gyms in kent thats for sure. it is one of the best gyms i have seen....and has several texas power bars which is always awesome!

i recommend if you lot can come down and try it out....it will be well worth the journey.

for anybody who dont know where it is as it is a bit out of the way, turn into the main trading estate by crayford clocktower (where Game, Sports Direct etc is) and then turn right at the mini roundabout by macdonalds, it is on the sharp left bend (directly behind sports world).

come down and try it out....it should be opening this coming monday.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

deeppurple said:


> Paul is an absolute legend mate, hes as nice as pie just dont p1ss him off lol!
> 
> hammerstrength is top stuff, the owners have spent a lot on this gym...trust me. it is going to be one of the best gyms in kent thats for sure. it is one of the best gyms i have seen....and has several texas power bars which is always awesome!
> 
> ...


Didnt he used to train down ministry of muscle?


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Going to be changing to here as soon as it opens i think, im about 5 minutes drive away!!! Just had a look on the website, pics are now up, looks the b0llox! Will definatly be down there next Monday for the opening.

http://crayfordweightsandfitness.com/gallery.html


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

NICK_1 said:


> Going to be changing to here as soon as it opens i think, im about 5 minutes drive away!!! Just had a look on the website, pics are now up, looks the b0llox! Will definatly be down there next Monday for the opening.
> 
> http://crayfordweightsandfitness.com/gallery.html


See you there :thumb:


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

doylejlw said:


> See you there :thumb:


Will do mate!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

doylejlw said:


> Didnt he used to train down ministry of muscle?


still does mate, as do i.

ministry is an amazing gym


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

Looks good..

idea for MODS (Pscarb etc)

a sticky post moderated etc updated list of gyms, who runs it location rough prices etc.... would be lovely

wondering what gyms in Berkshire are like this personally 

thx for reading.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

deeppurple said:


> still does mate, as do i.
> 
> ministry is an amazing gym


How's this one compare mate?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I know Paul really well, this looks like its going to be a good gym, might see some of you down there.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

doylejlw said:


> How's this one compare mate?


doyle buddy do you mean ministry compared to the crayford fitness?

if your going for pure strongman, right now id say ministry.

but crayford is fantastic also for strength and i do know a bunch of us strongmen going up there to train too. it is luxury in there, all hammerstrength which of course does some of the best stuff about. remember this gym is brand new so wont cater for everything, but give it a few months and it will be super duper amazing lol.

ministry and crayford will be the best gyms in kent.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> ministry and crayford will be the best gyms in kent.


Without being biast to owners of any gym, (nuetral ground) i'm inclined to agree with you there, do have to give a small mention to beefs though, great atmosphere and no bullsh1t.

If it wasn't half an hours drive for me and the fact that i have still a years membership then i would probably change.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Without being biast to owners of any gym, (nuetral ground) i'm inclined to agree with you there, do have to give a small mention to beefs though, great atmosphere and no bullsh1t.
> 
> If it wasn't half an hours drive for me and the fact that i have still a years membership then i would probably change.


Which Beefs do you train at mate? Beefs in Strood or Beefs and Babes in Stone? I been training in Beefs and Babes for a few months, but its about 20 mins drive for me, where as crayford is a lot closer.......so thinking of changing to there at the end of the month if i like it...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Without being biast to owners of any gym, (nuetral ground) i'm inclined to agree with you there, do have to give a small mention to beefs though, great atmosphere and no bullsh1t.
> 
> If it wasn't half an hours drive for me and the fact that i have still a years membership then i would probably change.


Have you trained in Beefs mate???

I was sort of under the impression big guys were not welcome and was more geared towards kids TBH???


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Seeing as the opening day is a monday and drives an hour after work i'll try head down the saturday following


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

I've been training down beef and babes last few weeks, and altough is good gym. Crayford weights and fitness does look like will be a level above from what i see.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

doylejlw said:


> I've been training down beef and babes last few weeks, and altough is good gym. Crayford weights and fitness does look like will be a level above from what i see.


Agreed!

Although just checked their Facebook page and it looks like there might be a bit of a delay in opening........still it will be worth the wait im sure!


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

NICK_1 said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Although just checked their Facebook page and it looks like there might be a bit of a delay in opening........still it will be worth the wait im sure!


Yer i just see that aswell.

Fuming was gunna have few day off and hit it fresh on monday :cursing:

Sure they'll wanna get it open quick as possible though.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Have you trained in Beefs mate???
> 
> I was sort of under the impression big guys were not welcome and was more geared towards kids TBH???


James doesn't like anyone bigger than him being in the gym. Also Beefs doesn't have a hack squat!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Brandl said:


> *James doesn't like anyone bigger than him being* *in the gym.* Also Beefs doesn't have a hack squat!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thats what I thought :lol: :lol:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

hey all.

update, it isnt opening monday, the aim is for the end of next week.

when i find out ill post on here.


----------



## Neoteny (Sep 6, 2005)

I work round the corner, so may check it out - might be an idea to start training with a spotter with my bench lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

deeppurple said:


> hey all.
> 
> update, it isnt opening monday, the aim is for the end of next week.
> 
> when i find out ill post on here.


that is a shame i am working in and around west London next week and was going to pop round for a session....


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> that is a shame i am working in and around west London next week and was going to pop round for a session....


Guess we'll be seeing you at Genesis then Paul??? If so, let us know mate


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

NICK_1 said:


> Which Beefs do you train at mate? Beefs in Strood or Beefs and Babes in Stone? I been training in Beefs and Babes for a few months, but its about 20 mins drive for me, where as crayford is a lot closer.......so thinking of changing to there at the end of the month if i like it...





jw007 said:


> Have you trained in Beefs mate???
> 
> I was sort of under the impression big guys were not welcome and was more geared towards kids TBH???


Last time i trained at beefs in Strood was about 8 weeks ago I don't train there now.

I'm not going to make any comments about gym owners as its not appropraite for me to do so.

Paul is a sound guy and his new gym will do well i'm sure, i'll be popping down at some point next week.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Anyone heard when gyms opening yet?


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nothing in their website. Have u checked their facebook page?


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Next Monday. Just waiting for the showers to be fitted or approved.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Roll on Monday!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bigkiwi said:


> Guess we'll be seeing you at Genesis then Paul??? If so, let us know mate


i dont think i will be down Genesis this week mate, but am due down again before christmas and will give you a shout buddy


----------



## kitt81 (Sep 4, 2009)

nice one!! had a look at the website for it!! gym looks awesome!! :thumbup1:

roll on january!! :thumb:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Hope this gym opens soon went down had look again yesterday, just wanna get in there and train now!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I spoke to Paul today and will be going down on Saturday for a nose.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I spoke to Paul today and will be going down on Saturday for a nose.


Did he say when would be opening?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Went down there saturday and had a look round with Paul, gym is looking really really good. the machines are top quality as well as everything else. He said the planned opening is next week i believe, If you live local then take a trip down there you'll not be dissapointed.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Went down there saturday and had a look round with Paul, gym is looking really really good. the machines are top quality as well as everything else. He said the planned opening is next week i believe, If you live local then take a trip down there you'll not be dissapointed.


Yer lucky for me live few min drive away so going down to sign up when it opens :thumb:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

doylejlw said:


> Yer lucky for me live few min drive away so going down to sign up when it opens :thumb:


Good stuff, you'll be on your way to lifting those 95kg dumbells down there.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Good stuff, you'll be on your way to lifting those 95kg dumbells down there.


  :lol:

50kg's will do me for now. Give us few years :rockon:


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Went down Saturday morning and had a look around. Great gym, looking forward to joining.


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

I go to Greenwich Uni in Eltham so will definitely have a look around. Glad they do student prices as well!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Fair play, looks awsome!

The dumbells look plastic though? Like sand filled ones


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hard Trainer said:


> Fair play, looks awsome!
> 
> The dumbells look plastic though? Like sand filled ones


Ummm...nope! They look like standard commercial rubber coated iron ones to me


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Hard Trainer said:


> Fair play, looks awsome!
> 
> The dumbells look plastic though? Like sand filled ones


Na they are rubber coated. Good quality aswell got them at gym im at the moment.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Gyms open tomorrow :rockon:


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just seen on their facebook page that the gym is supposed to be opening tomorrow morning!!


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

!


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Trained there this morning, great gym.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

doylejlw said:


> Trained there this morning, great gym.


Alright mate? Did u have to join straight away or could u just pay for a session?


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

NICK_1 said:


> Alright mate? Did u have to join straight away or could u just pay for a session?


You alrite mate.

Yer i went in joined up this morning on direct debit, had to pay month in advance in cash though.

Sure you can do pay for just day think it's £10. You popped down there yet?


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

doylejlw said:


> You alrite mate.
> 
> Yer i went in joined up this morning on direct debit, had to pay month in advance in cash though.
> 
> Sure you can do pay for just day think it's £10. You popped down there yet?


I have mate, went down for a nose around on saturday, very impressed, im going to join next Wednesday as im already paid up to the end of the month at my current gym. Looking forward to it!


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

NICK_1 said:


> I have mate, went down for a nose around on saturday, very impressed, im going to join next Wednesday as im already paid up to the end of the month at my current gym. Looking forward to it!


See you down there then :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i will be down there one day next week, really looking forward to a session down there


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i will be down there one day next week, really looking forward to a session down there


What day you down mate ? Be good to see you down there.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it looks like it will be wednesday mate....


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Will hopefully get down there to join up tonight, that's if the roads ain't to bad.

Otherwise may go lifting logs and stuff in the snow, rocky style


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

NICK_1 said:


> Will hopefully get down there to join up tonight, that's if the roads ain't to bad.
> 
> Otherwise may go lifting logs and stuff in the snow, rocky style


You get down in end mate?


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

doylejlw said:


> You get down in end mate?


Na mate, was gonna try last night but the roads round my way (barnehurst) are f!!ked, i'm gonna go down there and train tomorrow morning though, no matter what!!

Whats it like down there, getting busy yet? I took the misses down on monday to have a quick look as she'll probably join too (the upstairs is great for what she wants)

Gonna be a good place to train i think, Looking forward to joining up!!!


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

NICK_1 said:


> Na mate, was gonna try last night but the roads round my way (barnehurst) are f!!ked, i'm gonna go down there and train tomorrow morning though, no matter what!!
> 
> Whats it like down there, getting busy yet? I took the misses down on monday to have a quick look as she'll probably join too (the upstairs is great for what she wants)
> 
> Gonna be a good place to train i think, Looking forward to joining up!!!


I've been getting down there during day so not to busy.

Yer upstairs is good enough alone for most beginners.

Defintley word mouth getting about already.

Best gym i been to by far.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

doylejlw said:


> I've been getting down there during day so not to busy.
> 
> Yer upstairs is good enough alone for most beginners.
> 
> ...


Sweet, me and my mate normally go about 7:30 pm so probably be a bit busier, but it's big enough not to worry to much. Might see ya down there at some point!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i was supposed to train there wednesday but got cancelled due to the snow, looks like i will be training down at the gym next wednesday all going well....


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I was going to go down there wednesday too, this snows been a pain, been really heavy round here.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i was supposed to train there wednesday but got cancelled due to the snow, looks like i will be training down at the gym next wednesday all going well....


 :thumbup1:


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Joined this morning. Great session, great gym


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

NICK_1 said:


> Joined this morning. Great session, great gym


What you think of it compared to beefs mate?


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

doylejlw said:


> What you think of it compared to beefs mate?


I like beefs, think it's a good gym but Crayfords got the edge defo, plus its

5 mins from my house! Loads of weights and bars etc, done use the machines that much, the power racks are the nuts, plus they don't mind u using chalk. The only thing I would like to see are some punch bags.

What do u think, better than beefs?


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

NICK_1 said:


> I like beefs, think it's a good gym but Crayfords got the edge defo, plus its
> 
> 5 mins from my house! Loads of weights and bars etc, done use the machines that much, the power racks are the nuts, plus they don't mind u using chalk. The only thing I would like to see are some punch bags.
> 
> What do u think, better than beefs?


Yer i think its def better than beefs and is much closer to me aswell  .

They was saying the other day aswell that got few more bits to turn up still.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

doylejlw said:


> Yer i think its def better than beefs and is much closer to me aswell  .
> 
> They was saying the other day aswell that got few more bits to turn up still.


Looks like it will get even better then!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I trained at this gym last night with Nytol

Great gym and atmosphere will defiantly be visiting again when in the area working....


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

i have joined up cant wait to get back to training......Paul and myself trained together for 6 years.....i wish him and the other guys all the best,the gym has had some serious money and thought put into it....


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

This gym is getting better and better!! Starting to get quite busy now, but hardly ever have to wait for anything, even if someones using the kit you want, everyones friendly enough to let u mix in!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

NICK_1 said:


> This gym is getting better and better!! Starting to get quite busy now, but hardly ever have to wait for anything, even if someones using the kit you want, everyones friendly enough to let u mix in!


that pic of you is in crayford aint it?


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> that pic of you is in crayford aint it?


Yes mate, over by the Db racks


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Anyone from here had chance to pop down yet?


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Been invited down to use this place.

Looks good.

Dred,

You fancy it mate?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have been had a great session, will be back down there in the next month or so..


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

looks amazing i dread to think how much that lot cost, i have major gym envy lol


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

bigbear21 said:


> looks amazing i dread to think how much that lot cost, i have major gym envy lol


Your not the only one.

In responce to the guy that mentioned punch bags, when i first went down there Paul said that they was thinking about getting some more space next door and doing the whole MMA thing, including a ring, so watch this space.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Your not the only one.
> 
> In responce to the guy that mentioned punch bags, when i first went down there Paul said that they was thinking about getting some more space next door and doing the whole MMA thing, including a ring, so watch this space.


Cheers mate, I heard that the other day too, expanding already, gonna get even better!


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Plus said he planning on getting strongman equipment aswell.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

doylejlw said:


> Plus said he planning on getting strongman equipment aswell.


That'll be great, is that once the extension is done?


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

NICK_1 said:


> That'll be great, is that once the extension is done?


Yer think so mate.

Doubt there any room for it at the moment.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

True, could always stick a few tyres in the car park


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

NICK_1 said:


> True, could always stick a few tyres in the car park


LOL you never know.


----------



## paulds (Mar 2, 2010)

Did the Paul who owns this gym train at Eddie's many years ago?


----------



## Bill-87 (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm far away from this place but had a look at the website, damn! That is one hell of a gym, really nice.


----------



## pegleg (Oct 17, 2009)

paulds said:


> Did the Paul who owns this gym train at Eddie's many years ago?


He sure did,I use to clean Eddies gym and I found Paul to be a genuine,friendly guy and I wish him every success.


----------



## paulds (Mar 2, 2010)

pegleg said:


> He sure did,I use to clean Eddies gym and I found Paul to be a genuine,friendly guy and I wish him every success.


Which if memory serves, would make you John's Dad????

I bumped into Paul a few weeks ago and it's good to see things are going well for him


----------



## pegleg (Oct 17, 2009)

paulds said:


> Which if memory serves, would make you John's Dad????
> 
> I bumped into Paul a few weeks ago and it's good to see things are going well for him


Spot on,Jon trains with me at Beefs,he competed in the all England Ju-jitsu finals back in November and came 5th in the heavyweight division,not bad for his first attempt.

As for me,I'm still going strong at 65,never lost the appetite for training,I'd love to train at Paul's but too far to travel,so will have to make do with second best,(Beefs)!


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks by far the best gym i've seen in england, shame there's not one like that near me


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

looks like heaven!


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

been training here for about 3 weeks, far better than the gym i use in central London and half the price.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

rs60786 said:


> hi bro, what does it cost to setup a gym like this? looks ****in awesome...


A fcuking lot of money.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

rs60786 said:


> hi bro, what does it cost to setup a gym like this? looks ****in awesome...


i wouldnt know , but the place is very impressive , big bucks


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

rs60786 said:


> hey bro; i was thinking of opening a gym like this with the help of my family in the haslemere surrey area; would that be far from you? Do you think the area could do with a gym like this?


I train down there mate and would say def need over £500,000 to open gym like this. Plus its expanding into next doors unit soon so gonna get even better


----------

